# Backing Trailer Over Street Curb, Solutions?



## langefk

Anyone have a simple, light weight solution to backing your trailer up over a street curb?









We have RV access at the side of our house, with cement bricks that grass grows through in the lawn, which leads dwon to the sidewalk and a high curb. Getting the TV and TT out is never a problem, but backing it up over the curb to get into the space is a real challange.









Is there a product out there to buy, or any curb ramps people have made (that my DW can lift to put away) that are strong enough to support the trailer while I'm backing the TT up over the curb?

Thanks for your input.

Fritz


----------



## 2500Ram

I've never backed my TT over a curb but plenty of work trailers and normally I just use 2 short pieces of 4x4 at the curb and a 2x4 flat infront of that but the curb is only about 6" high.

Bill.


----------



## kmcfetters

Camping world has some ramps---can't remember what they cost--but some short blocks of wood would work cheaper


----------



## Justman

Fritz

I've seen some people that make a new curb ramp out of concrete. If you have the $$$ and decide to go this route, I suggest you have someone come and do it for you. Mixing concrete is hard work! It'll be worth every penny you pay.

If you go with concrete, you won't have to move it and it'll be easier to back over. I know this solution isn't easy or simple, but it might be the best.


----------



## kmcfetters

http://www.rvpartscenter.com/ProductDetail...127&CID=386 try this


----------



## langefk

Thanks for all the input/fast replys.

Harbor Freight has a 10 ton curb ramp for $35.99 each, that should do the job well, only about 8 lbs. each.

Thanks again.

Fritz


----------



## Lmbevard

Should be able to make some out of wood easily enough so that they are the right hight. only need to be about 18" long and could put a rope on them so they are easily picked up. I'm lucky that the curb I have to bump up over is angled at about a 50 degree angle, so isn't much to push over. Good luck.


----------



## sleecjr

langefk said:


> Anyone have a simple, light weight solution to backing your trailer up over a street curb?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have RV access at the side of our house, with cement bricks that grass grows through in the lawn, which leads dwon to the sidewalk and a high curb. Getting the TV and TT out is never a problem, but backing it up over the curb to get into the space is a real challange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a product out there to buy, or any curb ramps people have made (that my DW can lift to put away) that are strong enough to support the trailer while I'm backing the TT up over the curb?
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Fritz


Camping world has some level blocks. they are one piece and step up to 2 levels. It would be easy to use those.


----------



## kjdj

Justman said:


> Fritz
> 
> I've seen some people that make a new curb ramp out of concrete. If you have the $$$ and decide to go this route, I suggest you have someone come and do it for you. Mixing concrete is hard work! It'll be worth every penny you pay.
> 
> If you go with concrete, you won't have to move it and it'll be easier to back over. I know this solution isn't easy or simple, but it might be the best.


Lessons Learned








The concrete trick cost me a $200 fine. And $400 to pay the county to remove it.
I'm sure your city or county has a law against putting down concrete in the public right-of-way.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

You could also get a set of those orange stacking leveling blocks, and make a ramp out of those. We have two sets on the trailer so we have enough to level it and to raise a wheel if we have a flat.

Ed


----------



## Highlander96

I have the same parking situation......

We are able to start the trailer up ths driveway apron with the drivers side wheels then we back the passenger side up and over. Our curb is a standard Baltimore County 8" curb.......

Just put it in reverse......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

kjdj said:


> Fritz
> 
> I've seen some people that make a new curb ramp out of concrete. If you have the $$$ and decide to go this route, I suggest you have someone come and do it for you. Mixing concrete is hard work! It'll be worth every penny you pay.
> 
> If you go with concrete, you won't have to move it and it'll be easier to back over. I know this solution isn't easy or simple, but it might be the best.


Lessons Learned








The concrete trick cost me a $200 fine. And $400 to pay the county to remove it.
I'm sure your city or county has a law against putting down concrete in the public right-of-way.
[/quote]

OK, now I'm confused... Was Justman suggesting cutting out a section of the existing curb, and pouring a 'curb cut' similar to what is at your driveway, or actually pouring a ramp out in the street from the curb? The former should not have been a problem if it was done correctly*, but the latter would definately draw the ire of the authorities.









Happy Trails,
Doug

* Including the aquisition of the appropriate building permit(s).


----------



## tdvffjohn

Unless you are darn good at hitting the exact spot on the curb, small things are useless. I would also assume you are turning when backing in. If the curb is under 5 in like mine just back in slowlyand there should not be a problem. If its higher or you think you need to with whatever height it is, I would suggest about a 4 to 5 ft length of a 2 x 6, then 2 nailed together next, if higher then next would be 3 nailed together.

This way they will lay against the curb and each other while you back in or pull out and will be off sufficient width that you do not have to be so precise.

John


----------



## luv2camp

We use the grey curb ramps. We have four of them - two for each side and I still have to move them around when my husband is backing in because he never hits the exact same spot twice. Still, better HIM backing in that 31' trailer next to the garage than ME!


----------



## HootBob

I would make a ramp the width of the TT and tempered for a nice angleand put some wheels on the one end and a handle on the other end so you can move it easy and don't have to worry if someone moves them on you

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Plenty of suggestions for sure. I would be interested in knowing which solution you decide to go with.


----------



## wicandthing

I've seen people do the concrete ramp thing around here. They always put a pvc pipe in it to allow the water to run through to avoid pooling in the street. Check with the local authorities and see what they will allow.


----------



## huntr70

I would think you could use the Lynx levelers....

They stack like Legos, so you could make them as long and as wide as needed.

Steve


----------



## Thor

I would just use some wood and make some ramps.

Good luck and let us know what you ended up doing.

Thor


----------

